# I've come into money again, Vans are on me



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*NOT*


*Be careful with this message. Similar messages have been used to steal people's personal information. Unless you trust the sender, don't click on links or reply with personal information. Learn more
*

Interim Assistance General Manager,
(Operations, Maintenance, Transportation)
Louis Armstrong New Orleans International Airport
900 Airline Dr, Kenner,
LA 70062, Louisiana USA

Hello Good Friend

Your Abandoned Package For Delivery

I am Mr.Roland Perret, head of luggage/baggage storage facilities
(Operations, Maintenance, Transportation) here at the Louis Armstrong New
Orleans, Louisiana USA. During my recent WITHHELD PACKAGE routine check at
the Airport Storage Vault, I discovered an abandoned shipment from a
Diplomat from London and when i scanned it, it revealed an undisclosed sum
of money in a Metal Trunk Box. The consignment was abandoned because the
Contents of the consignment was not properly declared by the consignee as
"MONEY" rather it was declared as personal effect to avoid interrogation
as well as, the inability of the diplomat to pay for the United States Non
Inspection Charges which is $3,700USD. The details of the consignment
including your name, your email address and the official documents from
the United Nations office in Geneva are tagged on the Trunk box.

However, to enable me confirm if you are the actual recipient of this
consignment, I will advise you provide your current Phone Number and Full
Address, to enable me cross check if it corresponds with the address on
the official documents including the name of nearest Airport around your
city. Please note that this consignment is supposed to have been returned
to the United States Treasury Department as unclaimed delivery due to the
delays in concluding the clearance processes so as a result of this, I
will not be able to receive your details on my official email account. So
in order words to enable me cross check your details, I will advise you
send the required details to my private email address for quick processing
and response. Once I confirm you as the actual recipient of the trunk box,
I can get everything concluded within 48 hours upon your acceptance and
proceed to your address for delivery.

Lastly, be informed that the reason I have taken it upon myself to contact
you personally about this abandoned consignment because I want us to
transact this business and share the money 70% for you and 30% for me
since the consignment has not yet been returned to the United States
Treasury Department after being abandoned by the diplomat so immediately
the confirmation is made, I will go ahead and pay for the United States
Non Inspection Fee of $3,700 dollars and arrange for the box to be
delivered to your doorstep Or I can bring it by myself to avoid any more
trouble but you have to assure me of my 30% share.

I wait to hear from you urgently if you are still alive and I will
appreciate if we can keep this deal confidential. Please get back to me
via my private Email [email protected] ) for further directives.

Thanks,

Roland Perret

Interim Assistance General Manager,
(Operations, Maintenance, Transportation)
Louis Armstrong New Orleans International Airport
900 Airline Dr, Kenner,
LA 70062, Louisiana USA


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

He isn't based in Nigeria, so he must be legit.

Can I reply on your behalf?

I'll do the 70/30 split with you as well.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So "Hello Good Friend" is used as a greeting yet they have an email or other address for you, Hmmmmmm

Trouble is they fire these things out by the millions, they only need a single person to be duped and their in the money!!!

Personally if I was able I would have a law that states anyone convicted of an offence of blatant dishonesty (Such as scamming a pensioner out of their life savings etc) should have the offence tattooed across their forehead in bright red!!! "Thief" "Fraudster" "Con Man" etc 

Ghengis Khan?? FAR too much of a "bleeding heart liberal" for my liking.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> He isn't based in Nigeria, so he must be legit.
> 
> Can I reply on your behalf?
> 
> I'll do the 70/30 split with you as well.


I think 50/50 is more fair, I'm not greedy Pips me old chum _ you go for it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a new one found in some baggage!>


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Go on Kev.... "Open the box" as Micheal Miles used to say many years ago!!!!!


Nidge


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely that was "Open the box or take the money".

In this case - it's both!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could argue that one day you may get a genuine message that a distant relly has died and left you everything, and we'll dump it in the spam folder, which to be fair to Googles Gmail filter, is where I found the OP content.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss, or summat like that.

You wouldn't miss what you didn't know about!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Some years ago a friend of my wife's got a phone call saying she had won a trip to New York on Concorde from Air Miles (I said it was years ago!).

This was at the time when the timeshare companies were luring people into their presentations with "free holidays" and she couldn't remember having entered any competition - because she hadn't, she only had to have used her Air Miles credit card.

She told them where to stuff their "holiday" and thought nothing more of it - but it took three more phone calls and a letter from Air Miles to convince her that it was legit - she really did fly to New York on Concorde.


----------

